# Honey Straw Machines



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Are they worth it? Does anyone have one that knows the pro's and con's? Any opinions about them I would like to hear, thanks.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ruben: Do not waste your time unless you know how to make them. I bought one from Tony and it was not properly put together. I want to send it back but he has not returned any of my phone calls. Lost money there. I do not have the knowledge on how to fix it. If you want it, I will send it to you. We can work something out. 

See, there is not a lot out there for people who want to make their own. My suggestion is to get an impulse sealer and go from there. You can crank out a little over one hundered in about an hour and Snowbe has a really good method to it, faster then mine. 

hope this helps and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Chef. what does the machine actually do? Gravity feed down to the straws and distribute it out to 8 straws with small ball valves? If so I could make one cheap. I checked and the impulse sealers are about $38. Does the system just use regular drinking straws? How about the different flavors, is there a supplier for the flavor and you mix it with the honey? I am an auto tech and pretty handy and able to make something as long as I have a concept. Could you describe how the machine is supposed to work?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Have you seen the video at all? If not, I will send you the link. Check your pm


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

chef send that junk my way I will take care of it. I got torches, welders, mills, lathes, A 16lb BFH and other tools of Mass distruction if it cant be machined weld, smashed or cut up it wasnt worth fixin anyhows. Part of the secret obligation of becoming a true ******* goes something like this. and I quote. "If something dont fit you will force it. If it breaks you needed to fix it anyhow." If by chance I do fix it it will come with a gauraaanteeee that it will never rust, must, bust, or collet dust for until death do it part. or until I loose site of your tail lights leaving the drive which ever may come first:thumbsup:


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There is another machine out there costing a few thousand $$$. I hear it doesn't work either, but is supposedly designed to be fully automatic. I would assume the robotics needed for a fully auto machine would be a nightmare. 

So, how do those Chinese do it? I've seen gigantic machines in the background of photos when googling honey straws. But it appears to be a straw extrusion machine (or whatever process straws are made by) instead of a honey injection maching. Makes you wonder what machines, what honey source and just what concerns one should be aware of when buying premade straws. I refuse to take the gamble with straws from any source but our own.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Swobee,
I am new to this forum but have been trying to find a honey straw machine for quite some time now. You mention that there is one available and I was just wondering, 1) is this "The Sticky Machine" sold by Busy Bee Farm; 2) what have you heard about the machine?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Chef Isaac said:


> I bought one from Tony and it was not properly put together. I want to send it back but he has not returned any of my phone calls. Lost money there. I do not have the knowledge on how to fix it. If you want it, I will send it to you. We can work something out.
> 
> .


I like to never got my money back from him  It took about two years. BUYER BEWARE!

Chef, didn't we have a conversation BEFORE you sent him money?


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I like to never got my money back from him  It took about two years. BUYER BEWARE!
> 
> Chef, didn't we have a conversation BEFORE you sent him money?


I assume by "Tony" you mean Anthony of anthonysbeehive.com ?

Not to sure about the "sticky machine" their web site has been under construction for 4 years.

Looks to me like there could be a market for machines if somebody could develope and market a relatively cheap machine.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

[QUOTELooks to me like there could be a market for machines if somebody could develope and market a relatively cheap machine.[/QUOTE]

Working on it... don't hold your breath, it won't be for sale unless and until I know for a fact there are no 'bugs' in it. I will not send anything out with a problem. Mine is not fully automatic, robotics are not my thing. I do have a geek nephew working on some things, though.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bill: Do we have to rehash this AGAIN????


----------

